# Nightlife in New England



## Elarsix (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been to a bunch of mountains in New England, but I've never come across somewhere with great nightlife. Seems to me that going to Stowe and then going out in Burlington is the best option, but there are still a ton of mountains I haven't been to. Where else should I check out for a weekend trip?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Killington.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> Killington.


truth :thumbsup:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Killy = Only Option, though the Club Scene at Jay Peak is Off the Map!


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

What about middlebury; it's owned by the college and colleges=fun.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

He said *mountain*.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

remember when Hunter was cool?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

cjs2002 said:


> remember when Hunter was cool?


My mom remembers.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

that's an interesting comment...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Hah, I'm serious. When she was my age, she would go up to Hunter every weekend with her friends to party. Shes 60 now. Hunter hasn't been cool for some time.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah...probably been 10 years at least. it looks like they're trying to build the town back up again but it will be tough in this economy. the weather we've been getting this season im sure has helped though, along with all the summer activity that has started up in the past 5-7 years.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The ziplines are actually pretty cool. My girl and I are going to head back to do the big one they put in (runs 500ft in the air).


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Killington = the Jersey Shore with snowpants


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Listheeb21 said:


> Killington = the Jersey Shore with snowpants


what is your suggestion as an alternative?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Ummmmm Killington doesnt really reflect good nightlife...it reflects expensive nightlife...:laugh:


no it reflects A nightlife. about the only night life around.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

T.J. said:


> what is your suggestion as an alternative?


I don't have one. I take day trips most of the time, so am long gone from the area by the time the sun goes down. That said, please, please, please keep going to Killington!


----------



## Deven (Dec 31, 2010)

T.J. said:


> what is your suggestion as an alternative?


Bolton. Go night riding then hit Church Street in Burlington for the rest of the night. :-D I go to college 5 minutes away from Church St as well as most of the mountains (little bit longer) so thats a typical go-to plan. :-D


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Deven said:


> Bolton. Go night riding then hit Church Street in Burlington for the rest of the night. :-D I go to college 5 minutes away from Church St as well as most of the mountains (little bit longer) so thats a typical go-to plan. :-D


I'd go to Stowe over Bolton. If my memory serves me, Bolton has a lot of flat spots mid-mountain...


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

The flat spots at Bolton aren't that bad, you just have to figure out alt. routes or carry some speed.
Or pay $89 for a lift ticket at Stowe.......no kidding.


----------



## Deven (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, Stowe does have a lot more but Bolton is cheaper and has a few parks in it, one of which is the Burton Progression... Something I really want to hit by the end of the season. Plus, a night pass to Bolton is only $20.


----------



## PNW Shred (Jan 1, 2011)

Burlington is definetley your best bet for nightlife in Northern New England, i say northern because anything south of VT, NH, or ME pretty much sucks for riding


----------



## StarCommand (Dec 21, 2010)

New England Nightlife is an oxymoron.

Effing hilarious.

I don't party, and I frequent Jiminy Peak on quick overnights. Everyone is in bed by 11, and my man and I walk around, puff, and sometimes get offered snow cat rides.

Hunter has a high-speed six now. Dun dun DUN!!!!


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

*Sunday River?*

Nobody's mentioned Sunday River!? My buddies and I have been going up there for years and have had an absolute blast. The Phoenix and the Matterhorn are kickin on a Saturday night. If you're single, it can be a good time.


----------



## sunpark570 (Jan 12, 2011)

Local to VT here - Stowe's passthrough to the notch is closed all winter, but if you're going to Smuggler's Notch, or willing to drive, the staff loves (and can be found in masses) at Stella Notte and The Brewski. Hell, I love them too. Great music, worth the reverse drive - from Burlington to Jeffersonville - just for the company. Stowe area, Rusty Nail is good (or was, long ago.) In Waterbury (which is right nearby) the Alchemist is a local favorite as well, with amazing beers on tap. Arvad's used to be the bomb, but I was not impressed lately with their miserable version of a Hot Toddy last time I was there.


----------



## sunpark570 (Jan 12, 2011)

Deven said:


> Yeah, Stowe does have a lot more but Bolton is cheaper and has a few parks in it, one of which is the Burton Progression... Something I really want to hit by the end of the season. Plus, a night pass to Bolton is only $20.


Can I just add, Bolton's powder seems to be unaffected by all the weird weather patterns that leave Smugglers and Stowe scraped thin? I adore Adam's Solitude on a powder day - and their Saturday nights are fun.....


----------



## Fiedler (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeb said:


> Nobody's mentioned Sunday River!? My buddies and I have been going up there for years and have had an absolute blast. The Phoenix and the Matterhorn are kickin on a Saturday night. If you're single, it can be a good time.


Yea, Matterhorn was actually pretty sick. Its basically the only option for gettin down at Sunday River. Theres a nice network of condos within a decent radius that tends to bring em out on the weekends. Furthermore, they had some decent talent behind the bar...


----------



## steve_ri (Dec 27, 2008)

if you like to party with jersey shore definietly go to killington


----------

